
Ask HN: Any possible current equivalent experience to NES/SNES? - indigodaddy
Is there any current console or similar (not emulation-- native games) for 6-12 year olds (or in that range) that might capture some of the old school goodness&#x2F;experience that NES&#x2F;SNES generated?<p>Looking for something for the kid, but wanted to keep it old school because I think those kinds of games are better (think Super Meat Boy etc), and selfishly, I may also want to take part, and that makes it more fun anyway.
======
IvyMike
It _is_ emulation, but I recently built a Picade and packed it full of arcade
roms. It has been a ton of fun.

[https://shop.pimoroni.com/products/picade](https://shop.pimoroni.com/products/picade)

------
indigodaddy
That looks pretty awesome! Do you find the 8" screen of sufficient size?

~~~
IvyMike
It is. The screen although small is bright and sharp. Bigger could be nice,
but it's cute this way.

The other thing is that the _feel_ of the whole thing is just right--clicky
joystick, real arcade buttons. There are cheaper ways to make something like
this, but if you want that authentic experience, this is probably what you
would end up paying.

The other cool learning experience here is that it's running linux under the
hood. So you can ssh into it, you scp files into place, and you can run any
linux things you want on it--you can make it into a pihole or a media server,
etc. Lots of little learning experiences for your kids here. Add a bluetooth
mouse and keyboard, and you can use it as a laptop.

------
argimenes
How about a Nintendo Switch?

